# PS3 or Xbox



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Which one to buy and why fellas. And whats the best deal out there at the moment ?


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Xbox for me , reliable now , much better online experience


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

ps3 free online gaming :


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Played on teh PS3 briefly and prefer the 360 TBH


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

From someone with both (until my 1st gen xbox finally died)......

For games that are multi-format (e.g. COD) xbox is better as they're generally written of the PC/XBOX which are fundamentally the same then ported to other consoles. For online play xbox is A LOT more stable, it's £40 per year well spent imho.

PS3 - not as good for multi-format games and online is free...but not as stable.

My suggestion: -

If you want to play online buy whatever the majority of your friends have.

If you want specific titles like Halo, Forza, GT5 etc them buy the supporting console.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Xbox all the way. Online gameplay is epic, the controller is way better. PS3 one feels plasticy, light and generally sh1te.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Xbox for me as well :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

PS3 for me, since we got ours the xbox has been gathering dust!


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

xbox seems to have good partnerships ie skyplayer , lastfm , zune etc. The ps3 is a good unit (i have used both) but the xbox online experience is superior IMO. With asda pushing a bluray player for £40 this year , the blu ray aspect of the ps3 is becoming less persuasive.


----------



## Performance Motorcare (Dec 18, 2005)

My son swears by the xbox compared to PS3 - seems most of his mates agree with the time they all seem to spend on it.

Rob


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Xbox 360 S for me for 3 reasons...

1. I think Xbox live works out at about £3 a month, a small price to pay for bullet proof security and reliability.

2. The controller is the single most important aspect of how you interact with a console. The PS3 uses a design that hasnt been updated since the PS1 came out back in 1994. A design that was loosly based on the snes controller, good for its time but by todays standards feels very lightweight clumsy and outdated when compaired to the 360 equivalent.

3. Xbox exclusives - Forza franchise, Gears of war, Halo, left 4 dead all have been some of the best games I've ever played. None of which are available on PS3

I've owned both and sold the ps3 within about 2 months of ownership as I just didn't get on with it for the above reasons.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Xbox for me too. You can usually get 12 months Xbox Live for about £26 at various places or even when Microsoft have an offer on themselves.

I've never really agreed with the Bluray argument either, as the PS3 can be pretty noisy when playing a disc


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

I have both PS3 and Xbox and prefer PS3

Dont forget about the ps3 exclusives like GT5, Resistance and Uncharted.

Uncharted is undoubtabley one of the best console games out there, no game has yet matched the graphics on it nevermind bettered them.

Yes the ps3 controller is light but thats one thing i like about it i find the xbox controller clumbsy. As for asda doing a blu ray player for £40 that may be so but does it do 3D.

But at the end of the day both consoles are fantastic pieces of kit, each do things better than the other and like another guy said here go with what the majority of ur friends play.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> Dont forget about the ps3 exclusives like GT5, Resistance and Uncharted.


There's exclusives for both consoles, so if you were interested in a particular game then that should influence your choice. Or get both :thumb: There's still supposed to be another 4 years left in these consoles.



BILLY-DA-KID said:


> Uncharted is undoubtabley one of the best console games out there, no game has yet matched the graphics on it nevermind bettered them.


Only if you like that type of game. I found it very boring... Third person FTL


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

Like i said both are fantastic and both have their exclusives.
I wouldnt dare knock any of them

Its all down to what sort of games you like and what sort of deals are out there for each.

If you belive the hype about the next xbox due out late 2012 early 2013 then you have a whole new dilema on you hands:lol:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

ps3 best console ever


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

I collect consoles and have most of them, (44 at last count) I use the Xbox most and online is much better than the PS3, the PS3 is ok, only a few good games for it that you cant get on the 360. The Wii gets used about once a year as does the PSP.


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

Alzak said:


> ps3 best console ever


I would say, SNES! :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Alzak said:


> ps3 best console ever


Easy Tiger.....


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I do have Xbox 360 but don't use it anymore since I bought PS3


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

PS3, free online and a blue ray player. Mine was 175.00 at Tesco , Bargain for a blue ray player.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

ps3 - blue ray player,photo storage,film rental and Gran Tourismo!


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> ps3 - blue ray player,photo storage,film rental and Gran Tourismo!


You got me on the bluray player capability. That said its not a great bluray player. But photo storage and film rental are both things the 360 does to a high standard, the latter through Zune?? And as for GT5? That must have been the greatest anti climax of a game ever made. Too much too late - Keep it I'll stick with Forza


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Exotica said:


> PS3, free online and a blue ray player. Mine was 175.00 at Tesco , Bargain for a blue ray player.


...And you get your banking details stolen for free too!! Yay! Not to mention the gaming servers going down for the month at a time. Lol what a bargain


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

Blu-Ray players can be bought for £40 upwards now, I paid £89 on Saturday for my new Sony 3D one, compare that to the £250 I paid for my original Sony one on the day Blu-Ray was released!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Th3Doctor said:


> ...And you get your banking details stolen for free too!! Yay! Not to mention the gaming servers going down for the month at a time. Lol what a bargain


Pot kettle

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/watchdog/2011/09/xbox_console.html


----------



## RichardFrench (Nov 4, 2011)

Alienware PC!

PS3 and Xbox don't even come close to a decent gaming PC 



Exotica said:


> Pot kettle
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/watchdog/2011/09/xbox_console.html


^Xbox live, PSN, Steam, even the FBI during FFF have all been compromised.
Hackers are a persistent bunch!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

RichardFrench said:


> Alienware PC!
> 
> PS3 and Xbox don't even come close to a decent gaming PC


True, but a Decent gaming PC doesn't cost £175. And that's not what the op was asking


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Exotica said:


> Pot kettle
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/watchdog/2011/09/xbox_console.html


Mmmm nice try but not really in the same league as users world wide having their bank details compromised then the service itself - albeit free - going down for months on end.

Microsoft made a mistake with the bans. But rectified it, even giving refunds to people who went out and bought a new console. 9 times out of 10 they will be right when they ban a console from Xbox live and it's normally always stupid racist American teens that get booted off. This was just a blip in a system that's run almost flawlessly since 2002


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

RichardFrench said:


> Alienware PC!
> 
> PS3 and Xbox don't even come close to a decent gaming PC


Of course, the consoles are getting towards the end of their cycle, the PS3 and Xbox are 5 and 6 years old respectively, but as they are all effectively the same developers can concentrate on optimising games on a single system. no glitches, incompatibility or same opportunity for hackers screw up the online play.

If you spec a PS3 comparable PC 5 years ago would have cost a fortune, people were even linking them to make super computers!



> Even a single PS3 can be used to significantly accelerate some computations. Marc Stevens, Arjen K. Lenstra, and Benne de Weger have demonstrated using a single PS3 to perform an MD5 bruteforce in a few hours. They say: "Essentially, a single PlayStation 3 performs like a cluster of 30 PCs at the price of only one" (in November 2007)


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Th3Doctor said:


> Mmmm nice try but not really in the same league as users world wide having their bank details compromised then the service itself - albeit free - going down for months on end.
> 
> Microsoft made a mistake with the bans. But rectified it, even giving refunds to people who went out and bought a new console. 9 times out of 10 they will be right when they ban a console from Xbox live and it's normally alway stupid racist American teens that get booted off. This was just a blip in a system that's run almost flawlessly since 2002


Both have their problems. I have not experienced any , just pointing out both have their online problems and no cost to the PS3 user.

From what I read on here the xbox is less reliable.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

PS3. METAL GEAR SOLID. That was my choice. I also like the controller as I've been using one, or similar, since PS1 came out.

One shame for me, is that Forza does look good (I was a little dissapointed with GT5 having loved 1,2 and 3), esp the little championship on here. :-(


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

ps3, graphics are better than the xbox, free online gaming(no bank details required so none stolen)

like others have said, it depends on what you are going to play, whether you would go online and what system your mates use.

xbox has more games due to being out longer, but each have their own niches.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

The wife is getting me a ps3 for Christmas  ..................I hope :lol:
So this is an interesting thread, I currently have an Xbox and have owned it for 2yrs now and have never had a problem with it, yes online sometimes it has a blip here and there during a race on forza or mw2 but generally it's tip top,
I am looking forward to playing online with the ps3 but not 100% what games I am going to get for it so any pointers would be much appreciated,
driving games are definatly staying on the Xbox due to the controller having the variable triggers etc and forza and f1 are awesome imo. 
How do people find mw3 on ps3?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Dan J said:


> The wife is getting me a ps3 for Christmas  ..................I hope :lol:
> So this is an interesting thread, I currently have an Xbox and have owned it for 2yrs now and have never had a problem with it, yes online sometimes it has a blip here and there during a race on forza or mw2 but generally it's tip top,
> I am looking forward to playing online with the ps3 but not 100% what games I am going to get for it so any pointers would be much appreciated,
> driving games are definatly staying on the Xbox due to the controller having the variable triggers etc and forza and f1 are awesome imo.
> How do people find mw3 on ps3?


BF3 on PS3 is fantastic online.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Exotica said:


> BF3 on PS3 is fantastic online.


If you are meaning battlefield 3? I've been told by a few people it's better than mw2/3 .


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

L4CKL said:


> ps3, graphics are better than the xbox, free online gaming(no bank details required so none stolen).


Unfortunatly you are wrong about the graphics being better on the ps3 vs 360.
I use eurogamers face off section to see what comes out best in the vs stakes - survice to say - 9 times out of 10 the Xbox 360 wins. Below is the black ops face off (360 version wins) even the pc version is a port of the console version and had minimal differences to justify the massive price tag of a gaming pc.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-call-of-duty-black-ops-faceoff?page=3

Again you are wrong about the credit card details - all depends if you entered them into PSN for a purchase. Even if you didn't your details have still been made public. Absolutely unacceptable.

http://news.sky.com/home/technology/article/15979992


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Bero said:


> Of course, the consoles are getting towards the end of their cycle, the PS3 and Xbox are 5 and 6 years old respectively,


Sony only last year said the PS3 is at the middle of it's life cycle.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

metal gear solid is more cut scenes than gameplay,huge failure imho.its closer to a movie than a game.the exclusive titles on the ps3 are far better graphically than the 360,and here are some of my thoughts on both consoles as i do own both.



silverback said:


> these are my opinions of coming from a 360 to owning a ps3 as well.
> 
> you will miss party chat,
> 
> ...


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

silverback said:


> metal gear solid is more cut scenes than gameplay,huge failure imho.its closer to a movie than a game.the exclusive titles on the ps3 are far better graphically than the 360,and here are some of my thoughts on both consoles as i do own both.


The PS3 isn't 'far' better graphically that the 360 on exclusive titles. Gears of war looks just as good if not better than resistance. And forza 4 (not to mention a much better game) looks just as good if not better than gt5??? (I also had both) one of them was sold and one of them stayed.

On paper the ps3 does slightly edge the 360 but the exclusives are few and far between so the dual platform titles are what matters to me and where they are concerned (cod black ops) every single time they look and play better on the 360


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Th3Doctor said:


> The PS3 isn't 'far' better graphically that the 360 on exclusive titles. Gears of war looks just as good if not better than resistance. And forza 4 (not to mention a much better game) looks just as good if not better than gt5??? (I also had both) one of them was sold and one of them stayed.
> 
> On paper the ps3 does slightly edge the 360 but the exclusives are few and far between so the dual platform titles are what matters to me and where they are concerned (cod black ops) every single time they look and play better on the 360


i havent seen *any *360 exclusive that looks better than killzone 3,unchartered,motostorm apocalypse or god of war.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Dan J said:


> If you are meaning battlefield 3? I've been told by a few people it's better than mw2/3 .


They are like chalk and cheese but I love bf3 because of the team work and vehicles .


----------



## NurburgDetail-1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Xbox all the way. Online gameplay is epic, the controller is way better. PS3 one feels plasticy, light and generally sh1te.


I have both so have defence on passing judgement.

Controller on xbox does feel better in build quality but if you get dualshock3 on PS3 they have some weight behind them and work better imo.

360 is more reliable ONLINE, but tend to overheat over long periods.

PS3 has bluray.

360 has better market content.

PS3 has better online COMMUNITY.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

silverback said:


> i havent seen *any *360 exclusive that looks better than killzone 3,unchartered,motostorm apocalypse or god of war.


Lol you are wrong but hey ho. They are both 256bit machines for a start so saying one is "far" better than the other is just a stupid statement.

Go on any gaming forums searching for "best looking console game" and the general consensus is that its just too close to call between GOW3 and Uncharted 3 they are so similar in execution of graphic style. The same can be levelled at killzone. But - it may look very nice but sadly it didn't play as well as it looked. (Game play is miles more important to me than graphics any day of the week)

http://i.joystiq.com/2011/02/03/killzone-3-review/

On the other hand GOW3 did look and play fantastically well joystiq even went as far to say it was the best campaign on any system. period.

http://i.joystiq.com/2011/09/15/gears-of-war-3-review-the-damage-done/

Not to mention that the graphics are only half the story take Halo Reach not a 10/10 graphic wise game but it more than makes up for it in pure gameplay ability, on and off line. Show me a ps3 game that even comes close. (there isn't one btw)

http://i.joystiq.com/2010/09/12/halo-reach-review/

Another case in point is GT5 vs Forza 4 the graphics for me were the area in which I noticed, for a game that had been 6 years in the making looked slightly less realistic and polished than the Forza 4 not to mention that again the game play mechanic wasn't even in the same league.

http://i.joystiq.com/2010/11/24/gran-turismo-5-review/

http://i.joystiq.com/2011/10/06/forza-motorsport-4-review/

It is widely agreed though that Crysis 2 on the 360 is the best looking console game to date (ign). Again a multi platform game that doesn't look quite as good on the ps3 as it does on the 360.

This is one of the main reasons I will never go back to ps3 as I play more COD than any other game and want it to look and run the best it can. For me the ps3 is the difficult 3rd album a flawed gem. That will always be in the wake of the 360


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

NurburgDetail said:


> I have both so have defence on passing judgement.


Me too



NurburgDetail said:


> Controller on xbox does feel better in build quality but if you get dualshock3 on PS3 they have some weight behind them and work better imo.


Stupid point - I don't want to have to give Sony more of my money for a controller that should have come with the console in the first place.

Sony are bundling the DS3 pads with the ps3 now but at launch they went on record stating that rumble functionality was a last gen thing. Oh dear. Driving games without rumble are unplayable for me.



NurburgDetail said:


> 360 is more reliable ONLINE, but tend to overheat over long periods.


No it doesn't - I've had my 360 S on for alnighters on COD quite a few times and it hasn't missed a beat once. Had the RROD once on my old style Xbox but was fixed under warranty FOC.

PS3 has bluray.

So has asda for £40 lol - this was a major selling point back at launch when bluray players were around 1k but you can pick up a half decent one with your weekly shopping now for a few quid if you so desire.

Plus the fact if your seriously into home cinema you would not have a ps3 as the transport medium for bluray playback.



NurburgDetail said:


> 360 has better market content.


Agreed.



NurburgDetail said:


> PS3 has better online COMMUNITY.


What do you mean by the above statement? People are nicer on PSN??


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> Sony only last year said the PS3 is at the middle of it's life cycle.


It's all playing to the Osborne effect, you never say it's in it's twilight or announce the next version before the current one has run it's course. The PS3 will NOT be the leading PS console for 10years! Console lives are increasing but I'll bet we have two new ones before xmas 2013 at the latest.

Apple are very good at keeping things under wraps, for example the Iphone4S was announced and released the following week! But things that wont succumb to the Osborne effect are announced well in advance e.g. iOS5, Lion X, iPad1 which allows marketing time to generate some hype.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Bero said:


> It's all playing to the Osborne effect, you never say it's in it's twilight or announce the next version before the current one has run it's course. The PS3 will NOT be the leading PS console for 10years! Console lives are increasing but I'll bet we have two new ones before xmas 2013 at the latest.


I doubt it. Microsoft only released a mid-life update last year, and Sony gave a press release.


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

Th3Doctor said:


> Unfortunatly you are wrong about the graphics being better on the ps3 vs 360.
> I use eurogamers face off section to see what comes out best in the vs stakes - survice to say - 9 times out of 10 the Xbox 360 wins. Below is the black ops face off (360 version wins) even the pc version is a port of the console version and had minimal differences to justify the massive price tag of a gaming pc.
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-call-of-duty-black-ops-faceoff?page=3
> ...


graphics - must just be my opinion on the graphics. have had both pluged in via hdmi cable with same game and imo ps3 was a little crisper.

credit card details - no requirement to input personal banking details to play online dont need to simply play online and never purchased anything online so no details obtained.


----------



## BILLY-DA-KID (May 7, 2011)

Th3Doctor said:


> ...And you get your banking details stolen for free too!! Yay! Not to mention the gaming servers going down for the month at a time. Lol what a bargain


Do you not read the papers?

Thousands of xbox accounts have been hacked and people have lost hundreds of pounds one guy losing over £800 alone.

PS3 details may have been stolen but there has never been any reports of money stolen in conection with the hacking.

Also sony immediatly took the psn down when they realised there had been a breach where as microsoft tried to cover it up.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Here is to sum up then

PS3 from Tesco 175.00 with blue ray. Some say you can pick one up for £40 so if you want both you're getting the console for £135.00

You get free online gaming and don't have to give your bank details.

If you do get your xbox banned from microsoft you have to chuck it as it wont work again so have to buy another console .Microsoft will only give you a refund if they are at fault but rarely admit it. And will only give you a refund if you buy another xbox.

All the above is fact. You decide


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Exotica said:


> If you do get your xbox banned from microsoft you have to chuck it as it wont work again so have to buy another console .Microsoft will only give you a refund if they are at fault but rarely admit it. And will only give you a refund if you buy another xbox.
> 
> All the above is fact. You decide


That isn't fact. My friend was accidentally banned and he had no problem getting it back online. If you actually get banned for hacking then that's your own fault. You can still use it, you just can't get online to ruin everyone else's experience.

It definitely cuts down on hacking as when I used to play MW2 on PS3 so many games had people with wall hacks, aimbots and admin consoles that just ruined it.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

It's fact, it has happened to people through no fault of there own. Why would Microsoft apologise via the BBC


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

well I've got both consoles and I have more games for the XBox than the ps3 it becomes annoying when your waiting for a game to come out and you find the ps3 is behind the xbox by anything from a week to a month due to the software being difficult to work with for game developers yes you have to pay for the online gaming but how long is it going to be before sony say decide they want to charge


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

BILLY-DA-KID said:


> Do you not read the papers?
> 
> Thousands of xbox accounts have been hacked and people have lost hundreds of pounds one guy losing over £800 alone.
> 
> ...


Lol no i dont read the papers - Do you mean the phishing scam? If your thick enough to reply to an email that promises free Microsoft points if you give your bank details over. Well you need a round the clock care worker more than you need on line gaming services. Lol

Microsoft have gone on record stating no hack of Xbox live has taken place. But they are aware of the phishing scam - They will have to admit it if it is true as millions will be affected. I for one havnt been.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Exotica said:


> It's fact, it has happened to people through no fault of there own. Why would Microsoft apologise via the BBC


They were very isolated incidents and Microsoft apologised and rectified the situation paying up where needed. The measure of a company is how well it deals with things when they go wrong. Noone cares all the time things are going right.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Got both but I must admit I prefer the Xbox.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

No bank details? What do you do when you want a film rental or game expansion pack? Pay in kind?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Th3Doctor said:


> Lol no i dont read the papers - Do you mean the phishing scam? If your thick enough to reply to an email that promises free Microsoft points if you give your bank details over. Well you need a round the clock care worker more than you need on line gaming services. Lol


:thumb:

It was a phishing scam. I don't remember it ever saying that Xbox Live got hacked, so I don't know where BILLY-DA-KID got his info.

Also, you don't need to ever give any banking details away. You can buy XBox Live cards from the shops


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Xbox live was not hacked. just really bad news reporting in some places. At the moment Fifa 12 is causing a lot of hacks on both systems as EA got their servers hacked . my Xbox live gamertag got hacked through EA as I used fifa 12's ultimate team. Microsoft suspended my account as soon as I called them and have now refunded the 3500 ms points the hacker used to buy stuff for his fifa ultimate team ( the hacker did not have access to credit card info it was points I had purchased previously.) and they also gave me an extra 2 months Xbox live free. At the moment EA are denying there is anything wrong with ultimate team even though it's been on gaming sites for months and has now been in the press too. I won't be using fifa12 any time soon until EA sort their issues. 

I have both consoles and currently only use my ps3 for blu-ray movies. All my games are bought on Xbox as xbox live is years ahead of psn. And it's only going to get better once lovefilm , iplayer and a few others join with the next dashboard update which is fantastic as I'm part of the beta .


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Th3Doctor said:


> Lol you are wrong but hey ho. They are both 256bit machines for a start so saying one is "far" better than the other is just a stupid statement
> Go on any gaming forums searching for "best looking console game" and the general consensus is that its just too close to call between GOW3 and Uncharted 3 they are so similar in execution of graphic style. The same can be levelled at killzone. But - it may look very nice but sadly it didn't play as well as it looked. (Game play is miles more important to me than graphics any day of the week)
> 
> http://i.joystiq.com/2011/02/03/killzone-3-review/
> ...


and after all that typing i have one question.how can an opinion be wrong ?

i am a massive fan of the 360,but for exclusive games, the ps3 is better console.too many FPS exclusives on the 360 imho,not enough creativity.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

silverback said:


> and after all that typing i have one question.how can an opinion be wrong ?
> 
> i am a massive fan of the 360,but for exclusive games, the ps3 is better console.too many FPS exclusives on the 360 imho,not enough creativity.


An opinion can be wrong - If you stated "IMHO my focus is faster than my mates zonda R" even though it's your sacred forum right to have your own opinion, it can still be wrong. The PS3 was not and is not "Far" better graphically (far means: By quite some considerable margin) than the Xbox 360. It may be on par or everso slightly sharper in one or two instances but never "Far" better.

Your opinion on the exclusives is a valid one - but that wasn't your initial statement. If it had. I probably wouldn't of posted. Love FPS so have the right system for my needs


----------



## soul-2-soul (Jul 22, 2009)

I also have both & use both. Prefer the Xbox & use that loads more. Make your choice based on what most of your friends have if you plan to play online & also consider any exclusives that you may want. 

If you do the above then I think you have made the right choice as the differences are not huge in most areas. No point having a console that is marginally better then being left out by all your mates who have the other one!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Th3Doctor said:


> An opinion can be wrong - If you stated "IMHO my focus is faster than my mates zonda R" even though it's your sacred forum right to have your own opinion, it can still be wrong. The PS3 was not and is not "Far" better graphically (far means: By quite some considerable margin) than the Xbox 360. It may be on par or everso slightly sharper in one or two instances but never "Far" better.
> 
> Your opinion on the exclusives is a valid one - but that wasn't your initial statement. If it had. I probably wouldn't of posted. Love FPS so have the right system for my needs


I think both systems do well for what they are,but ps3 exclusives look better than 360 exclusives. There is nothing close to motostorm 3 on the 360 an nothing on the 360 looks as nice as uncharted 3. Simples ! Only now after how many years ? Are 360 exclusives looking good. Halo was something decent,but it looked like it was done by the guy who designed mars attacks lol,hi vis pastel shades on weapons an armour haha.


----------



## ProCarDetailing (Nov 25, 2011)

Only thing worth mentioning is the noise. The Xbox is VERY loud compared to the PS3


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

silverback said:


> I think both systems do well for what they are,but ps3 exclusives look better than 360 exclusives. There is nothing close to motostorm 3 on the 360 an nothing on the 360 looks as nice as uncharted 3. Simples ! Only now after how many years ? Are 360 exclusives looking good. Halo was something decent,but it looked like it was done by the guy who designed mars attacks lol,hi vis pastel shades on weapons an armour haha.


Yes but then you have gears of war 1 and 2, which at the time were absolutely stunning!

But then PS3 had metal gear solid which graphically was incredible.

Personally I'd go for the ps3 simply for the free online gaming alone. Love the clean lines of the interface, not the clunky system the xbox uses.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

ProCarDetailing said:


> Only thing worth mentioning is the noise. The Xbox is VERY loud compared to the PS3


The old 360 was loud, but not the Xbox 360 S. Mine is silent. The only noise comes from the drive, but that is no louder than any other.


----------

